# Help ID this fish.



## Gecko890 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello

My friend just recently found a fish, and is unable to identify the species, does anyone know what it is? It was found in Florida.


----------



## melonberries (Nov 25, 2019)

They just found it in the wild somewhere? What sort of habitat (pond, lake, river, etc. assuming it's a freshwater fish)?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2019)

@melonberries This topic is three years old, btw. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Nov 26, 2019)

looks like a wrass but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jaywo (Nov 26, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @melonberries This topic is three years old, btw.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


weird! I just saw it on my feed.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 26, 2019)

I see everything on mine


----------

